# An adventure with the rcmp



## ATX (Jun 15, 2015)

Today was interesting, to say the least. My girlfriend and I had spent the past two days enjoying this awesome gorge in a town called Grand Falls, NB. Our feet were itching to hit the road again so we headed to the highway, and in this part of Canada it was honestly more of a two lane road. We waited for what I believe was two hours, which we're used to considering we have two dogs. Never in a rush to go anywhere at all. Things changed for us very quickly though.

As we were about to give up for awhile, I see three cop cars coming onto the highway. Odd because I had barely seen any cops at all, and looking at them I realized they were RCMP, the federal police. All of a sudden they turned there lights on and zig zagged around, positioning their cars in a position similar to that you see lined up outside of a bank robbery. They all jump out of their cars, hiding behind their foors brandishing guns. They scream at me to put my hands up and walk towards them slowly. Obviously at this point my heart was pounding but I didn't want to anger them, so I complied. Just a bit embarassed that there was a 30 car pileup of potential rides behind us. They ask us for our ids and start walking us back to our back to our bags. After checking them they explained that last night a couple with a dog fitting our description murdered someone in Toronto, and were expected to be hitchhiking. Fucking great, going to ruin our game for a little while. They apologize and walk back to their cars, laughing. Thanks a bunch guys, right? Fortunately enough one of the cars that witnessed this ordeal pulled over and saved us, taking us all the way to Nova Scotia! We will see how tomorrow ends up, they may just show up again.

Edit: Link to the news article. http://www.cp24.com/news/toronto-po...ects-wanted-in-vaughan-man-s-murder-1.2423624


----------



## Tude (Jun 15, 2015)

Sorry that happened but glad it worked out. That would have been quite a shake up in my life!!!


----------



## wizehop (Jun 15, 2015)

Dude cops always say some shit like that to justify the check....


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow! Scary, but ultimately a good road story.

Glad it all worked out, though. 

Be safe!


----------



## ATX (Jun 16, 2015)

wizehop said:


> Dude cops always say some shit like that to justify the check....



Indeed they do, it's always some kind of bullshit. Though I feel like if they just wanted to check us out they wouldn't stop the entire highway and point guns at us. They told us someone saw the news article and called it in. But you're right, who knows.


----------



## Kal (Jun 16, 2015)

Damn!!! Be careful out there.


----------



## Art101 (Jun 16, 2015)

Crazy times amigo,glad you 2 and the dogs out a good long ride.


----------



## outlawloose (Jul 4, 2015)

Haha wow amazing story - good to hear the RCMP had a good laugh and left you two on your way. Safe travels friend.


----------



## angerisagift (Jul 4, 2015)

ATX said:


> Today was interesting, to say the least. My girlfriend and I had spent the past two days enjoying this awesome gorge in a town called Grand Falls, NB. Our feet were itching to hit the road again so we headed to the highway, and in this part of Canada it was honestly more of a two lane road. We waited for what I believe was two hours, which we're used to considering we have two dogs. Never in a rush to go anywhere at all. Things changed for us very quickly though.
> 
> As we were about to give up for awhile, I see three cop cars coming onto the highway. Odd because I had barely seen any cops at all, and looking at them I realized they were RCMP, the federal police. All of a sudden they turned there lights on and zig zagged around, positioning their cars in a position similar to that you see lined up outside of a bank robbery. They all jump out of their cars, hiding behind their foors brandishing guns. They scream at me to put my hands up and walk towards them slowly. Obviously at this point my heart was pounding but I didn't want to anger them, so I complied. Just a bit embarassed that there was a 30 car pileup of potential rides behind us. They ask us for our ids and start walking us back to our back to our bags. After checking them they explained that last night a couple with a dog fitting our description murdered someone in Toronto, and were expected to be hitchhiking. Fucking great, going to ruin our game for a little while. They apologize and walk back to their cars, laughing. Thanks a bunch guys, right? Fortunately enough one of the cars that witnessed this ordeal pulled over and saved us, taking us all the way to Nova Scotia! We will see how tomorrow ends up, they may just show up again.
> 
> Edit: Link to the news article. http://www.cp24.com/news/toronto-po...ects-wanted-in-vaughan-man-s-murder-1.2423624


hmmmmmm what does NB mean?? like a state? or county?


----------



## outlawloose (Jul 4, 2015)

angerisagift said:


> hmmmmmm what does NB mean?? like a state? or county?


New Brunswick is a province in eastern Canada


----------



## angerisagift (Jul 4, 2015)

outlawloose said:


> New Brunswick is a province in eastern Canada


oh ok thx


----------



## Mankini (Aug 4, 2015)

Stupid pigz. Citizens who call in stuff are idiots, too.


----------

